# Spearfishing video



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

This is not me, nor do I free dive. I ran across this video on YouTube and figured that I would share, great video and great fish. 

http://youtu.be/ygAvRrU_VIY


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Pretty sweet video!


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Cool video!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd like to buy the DVD but that would cut into my gas money.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

Very cool video


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

wow...that dude is a sniper.


----------



## Macgyver46 (Nov 17, 2013)

Cool video


----------



## Gafjry (Dec 1, 2013)

Cool video!


----------

